# Race At Lancaster Ny Speedway...june 25th(this Coming Saturday)



## Dale Alan (Jun 20, 2016)

I just noticed this on CL,thought I would pass the info along just in case someone is within driving distance.

Copied from CL...Motorized bicycle racing at Lancaster speedway June 25 at 3pm gates open two 8 lap practice and one 8 lap exhibition race. all motorized bicycle welcome to race. Contact me at 716 604 2580.1 rider and 1 guest allowed in pits free.need to sign up before June 21st

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/bik/5625854577.html


----------



## bairdco (Jun 23, 2016)

We do that three or four times a year in California. Willow springs and the grange gokart track in Victorville.  

Here's my 75 speedster racer.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 25, 2016)

Cool, I live 20min away and wanted to race this race with my ne5 whizzer,, but couldn't make it. Hope they have another one. Do you live close to this track? In western NY?
 I would like to know how it turned out.
 The poster of the CL add was way hard to get info from.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 25, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Cool, I live 20min away and wanted to race this race with my ne5 whizzer,, but couldn't make it. Hope they have another one. Do you live close to this track? In western NY?
> I would like to know how it turned out.
> The poster of the CL add was way hard to get info from.



Hey Whizzer Kid, How is your j model Whizzer turning out? Hope everything's well!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 26, 2016)

whizzer kid said:


> Cool, I live 20min away and wanted to race this race with my ne5 whizzer,, but couldn't make it. Hope they have another one. Do you live close to this track? In western NY?
> I would like to know how it turned out.
> The poster of the CL add was way hard to get info from.



No I live in NE NY,I just saw the ad so posted it for anyone that may interested.Bummer you missed it.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi whizzer fan , 
 Yes getting near time to bolt the new motor in. Got it looking 100% better . 
   Now to decide if I want to try to title and go legal .. Cops in my city have nothing better to do  ttyl 
Hope they have more these races .
Like to see How the whizzer does against the 2cyl. Guys. I think I have the top speed bit off the line idk.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 26, 2016)

There's a bunch of videos on YouTube of motorized bike racing. Don't have links, but a quick search will hook you up. 

I was big in the china two stroke scene for a few years, but had a serious over the bars crash at 45mph that literally curbed my enthusiasm. 

The southern California races have been going off for 6-7 years now. Mostly the china motors, because it's cheap, and easy to build them.

We've modified that crappy 2.5hp motor to it's limits, and the fastest ones dyno-d at 14hp. And they all blow up. 

The whizzer presence is low, to non-existent at the races, because it's a completely different mentality.  Most of us racers view our bikes as disposable, and most whizzers are collectable and their owners don't want to destroy them on a hot day in the desert.

Not many of you want to run 30-40 miles (2, 10 lap heats and a 6 lap final on an almost 1 mile track, plus practice, re-starts, etc) at max rpms, burning clutches, stripping gears, and seizing pistons. 

From experience,  a fine tuned, modified china two stroke will smoke (literally) any whizzer. And there's a lot of custom builds using 50cc morinis, ktms, plus a few briggs and Strattons, and the extreme guys with 212cc predator motors that'll do 70mph in the straights.

My little bike is geared down to accelerate out of the corners, and hits 40 in the straights. With different gearing it'll do 60 in the street. 

My on again, off again project is an NOS 1970's Minarelli V1 moped 50cc motor I'm building a bike around. Modified, those motors can hit 55+mph on a 150lb moped, and my bike should weigh in around a third of that, so it'll be a screamer.

The next race out here is in october, and it should be ready for that.

There's a lot going on in the motorized bike scene that goes virtually unnoticed here on this forum, because it's mostly custom builds, and the few vintage bikes getting chopped up would be considered blasphemy here. A lot of schwinn straightbars have been sacrificed to infernal combustion hell.


----------

